# tank in kitchen?



## ILoveMyKids

Anyone have a tank in their kitchen? I have never put one there before and I am wondering if there are any issues with a fish tank in the kitchen... I know you can't keep a bird in there so I thought I would ask. My local store says it is fine, they do it all the time, but I want to make sure they are not just trying to sell me something.


----------



## musho3210

ILoveMyKids said:


> Anyone have a tank in their kitchen? I have never put one there before and I am wondering if there are any issues with a fish tank in the kitchen... I know you can't keep a bird in there so I thought I would ask. My local store says it is fine, they do it all the time, but I want to make sure they are not just trying to sell me something.


it is possible with heavy ventilation in the kitchen to prevent the fumes going in the tank, get some heavy duty exaust fans and try to keep windows open while cooking.


----------



## Rue

Should be fine in the kitchen...

...unless you're doing a LOT of deep-frying...the oil spatter from that seems to get everywhere...


----------



## ILoveMyKids

Rue said:


> Should be fine in the kitchen...
> 
> ...unless you're doing a LOT of deep-frying...the oil spatter from that seems to get everywhere...


Well I do probably use my deep fryer once a week. It does have a cover and would be at least 15ft away from the tank...


----------



## Picklee

I keep my main tank in my kitchen. Of course, we have big wide counter tops  so it's normally away from everything. It does fine and I've reported no problems.


----------



## soco1125

I have a kitchen/dining room and my main 55g is in the corner on the dining room side.

I read in your other post that you're concerned about people bumping into the tank as they walk by. In my experience, if it's a tight sqeeze at all, it's a bad idea... especially if you have kids.


----------



## ILoveMyKids

Well, it is not that it is a "tight" squeeze.. the baker's rack that is there right now is 18 in. deep. The deal is that you can hang over the baker's rack shelf if you need to and you can't with the tank. Plus, it would be by our table and we want to make sure that chairs would not scoot back into it. The chairs have never hit the baker's rack -- but this is a fish tank -- the kids are going to be curious! (That is why it is not going in their rooms! )

Here are pictures of our kitchen now -- remove the baker's rack and put in a tank:

















(BTW -- that nasty deepfryer is in the second picture -- it is sitting on the counter in the opposite end by the sink -- right behind my crockpot  )

Oh and one last thing -- perhaps you can see why I am pretty set on a WHITE stand for my tank. Bummer is that white ones cost a mint!


----------



## soco1125

That looks like a great spot. I don't think the chairs would hit it unless someone gets a little too overzealous.

Good luck with the kids. I have 6 tanks in the house with a 3 year-old... he's no trouble because I explained how he can help by "being nice" to the fish and only looking at them instead of touching the glass and how there's a lot of stuff that's dangerous to play with in the cabinet underneath the tank. They're only in peril when my friends' kids are here :crazy:

As for the white stand issue, a can of white spray paint only costs a few bucks


----------



## Nanoguy

In my old apartment I used to keep a 1g saltwater tank on my kitchen counter. My little hermits used to like to watch me cook :wink:


----------



## Andyandsue

Mine is in the kitchen too. It's off to the side, not right near a window. There is a lot of foot traffic past it though, so I chose fish that generally aren't shy (except my pleco). Everyone loves it and it's really convenient for cleaning.


----------



## ILoveMyKids

Well, we bought a tank... but I got cold feet about the total price after filter, plants, etc. So I made my hubby take it back... but I called the store last night and they dropped the price further on the tank... I am tempted to go back and get it again! It is a great deal. One store by me had the set for $616 ON SALE... this store is selling it for $358!!!! I am so torn...

Here are the pictures I took of the tank while we had it:


----------



## Andyandsue

Your kitchen is nice with the baker's rack, but I like it even better with the tank! That is a deal... did you look on line just in case to make sure that's the best price? I can't imagine you'd be able to get that for less including the stand, which is really nice by the way.


----------



## ILoveMyKids

Andyandsue said:


> Your kitchen is nice with the baker's rack, but I like it even better with the tank! That is a deal... did you look on line just in case to make sure that's the best price? I can't imagine you'd be able to get that for less including the stand, which is really nice by the way.


I have not been able to find it online... plus it is a two piece set... I think shipping for the tank would be awful! The other kicker is that I have been told it is being discontinued... that is why both stores had it on sale...


----------



## Andyandsue

Ok, I would have to buy it then!  My kitchen is very similar to yours, with similar white cabinets, wood floor and dark (granite) counters. I would LOVE that tank if I had the room. My son (8 yrs old) has a tank in his room. It's a 3 gallon and it's decorated with all neon accessories! Both my kids LOVE the tanks.

I'm not sure if you've had fish before or not, but keep in mind it will take lots of patience (and money) to get it up and running properly.

But I really do like it! How many gallons is it? I want to get something similar, but I can't fit it in my kitchen, so it would have to go right off the kitchen on the edge of the dining room. Is that too weird, in the dining room?


----------



## ILoveMyKids

This is a 58 gallon. I was hoping to put on in my dining room, but there is really no room there. I thought the kitchen idea was weirder. I have had tanks off and on for 15 years or so (although I am far from an expert on this...). I just have to figure out if our budget can swing this... it is such a good deal and it looks so nice in there. I hate to pass it up.


----------



## Andyandsue

That's really funny about the location of our tanks! LOL

I say go for it! I want a 50 gallon also. It's a really nice tank, it matches the kitchen and it makes your kitchen look streamlined and not cluttered (if only I could do that to my kitchen, with or without the tank! LOL). Look at it this way-since you've had tanks before you know you'll have to stock it slowly, so the actual fish won't cost too much all at once in that regard. Are you going to make your husband nuts by telling him to go get the tank again??


----------

